# Difference between Modifier 80 and 81



## CARLAMCKINNEY

I'm seeking clarification as to what constitutes minimum assistant surgeon (81) versus assistant surgeon (80).


----------



## bedwards

There is a great article in a back issue of the CPT Assistant (May 1997) which explains all modifiers and provides an example for each as well.  Below are the descriptions of modifier 80 and modifier 81. 

*Modifier 80*-"One physician assists another physician in performing a procedure. If an assistant surgeon assists a primary surgeon and is present for the entire operation, or a substantial portion of the operation, then the assisting physician reports the same surgical procedure as the operating surgeon. The operating surgeon does not append a modifier to the procedure that he/she reports. The assistant surgeon reports the same CPT code as the operating physician, with modifier -80 appended."

*Modifier 81*-"At times, while a primary operating physician may plan to perform a surgical procedure alone, however, during an operation circumstances may arise that require the services of an assistant surgeon for a relatively short time. In this instance, the second surgeon provides minimal assistance, for which he/she reports the surgical procedure code with the -81 modifier appended."


----------

